# Welcome to Other Pro Basketball Discussion!



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

As requested, we now have a "other pro leagues" discussion area...discuss the Euroleagues, NBDL, and WNBA here!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Other Pro Leagues*

Thanks for puting up this forum Ron. I saw CHL request it on the "Suggestions" forum. It's good to know that you do follow through with some of the ideas that other members come up with


----------

